# Facebook



## claudi.br7 (3 Januar 2016)

Ich habe mein Profil so eingestellt, dass nur meine Freunde meine Fotos sehen können. Wer weiss, ob es dann sicher ist, dass nicht durch einen "Deep Link" von Google meine Profilfotos nicht ohne jedes Einloggen bei Facebook sichtbar sind? Wie kann ich das ggf. verhindern?


----------



## Hippo (3 Januar 2016)

Normalerweise kommt ein Deep Link nicht durch die Sperre
Wenn Du magst können wir das testen. Stell ein nichtssagendes Testbild bei Dir ein und poste selbst hier den Deep Link.
Dann können wir Dir sagen was wir sehen oder auch nicht.


----------



## claudi.br7 (4 Januar 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> Normalerweise kommt ein Deep Link nicht durch die Sperre
> Wenn Du magst können wir das testen. Stell ein nichtssagendes Testbild bei Dir ein und poste selbst hier den Deep Link.
> Dann können wir Dir sagen was wir sehen oder auch nicht.


Ok, Danke. Ich habe selbst auf das nicht gekommen)))


----------



## bernhard (4 Januar 2016)

Alles klar.


----------

